# Kempster Template Guide Adapter- Useful?



## MesachieMan (Oct 13, 2017)

So Amazon finally dropped the price of the Porter Cable 693LRPK kit and I jumped into action to buy it, Line 10's router bit depth gauge and Kempster's Template Guide Kit. Everything arrived safe and sound but when I opened the captionally noted template guide kit I noticed that the adapter, the big circular brass piece with five holes in it, was missing (top left in the photo). A little research later and I learned I had mistakenly ordered a kit that didn't include with an adapter. They sell two kits; one with the adapter and one without, though they use the same box for both. Sadly, Amazon doesn't sell the adapter by itself. I have zero routing experience and I'm left to wonder if the adapter is critical to the functionality of template guides. You'd think that if it was, they wouldn't sell a kit without it. How critical is the adapter in using the template guides? My intended use of the guides is to create two templates in order to cut handles into the sides of Langstroth bee boxes.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

All the other bushings should fit the router base plate. Some routers have a specially made base plate that requires an adapter to use the standard PC bushings.
Herb


----------



## MesachieMan (Oct 13, 2017)

I checked. You're exactly right Herb. All the the guides fit fine. There's no need for an adapter so I'm fine without it.
Cheers, MM


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, some routers need the adapter and some don't. If you buy a router designed to run large diameter bits, you will need the adapter if you want to use these bushings with it.

The adapters without the bushings are available from many sources. Just remember to buy one whenever you decide to buy the bigger router, and your kit already has a place to keep it when not being used. If it looks like the one in their photo, it will work, no matter who made it.

Charley


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I know you don't need it but you can now order the template guide for $10.48 on Amazon. Just in case you want to make the kit complete. https://www.amazon.com/Kempston-99A...=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Kempston+99A01+Router+Tem

CAD-Man


----------



## Edgar1985 (Nov 5, 2018)

Look`s good!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Amazon is very good about taking things back. I ordered something by mistake and I was able to send it back with no problem.

So next time you will know.


----------



## Edgar1985 (Nov 5, 2018)

On a black Friday, Amazon will arrange crazy discounts, I always buy gadgets and equipment these days.
I advise everyone to choose something innocent and buy on November 23, look for good equipment in the reviews.


----------

